# Used Trojan colt sink machine



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

A seller is asking $650 for one he purchased at a flea market 6 yrs ago for the same price. It has sat unused for 4 yrs. I am in the market for a used one but before I purchase this one I want to know y'alls opinion. The cable is in okay shape and the motor runs well. I'm inclined to buy it but because he is in no rush to sell it he is not budging on the price, which I think is a little high considering it's age and the fact he bought it used to begin with for the same price he is asking now.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That is a very good price a new one like that with cable would run you $1500.00 dollars out the door with sales tax ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, I know its a good price but the machine has sat unused for 5 yrs in a garage near pool chemicals and the handle and cable are very rusted. That is cosmetic but I worry about the motor and if damage occurred to it that I cant see. If he was asking less I may have gone for it but I am in no rush so I can afford to be picky.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, I know its a good price but the machine has sat unused for 5 yrs in a garage near pool chemicals and the handle and cable are very rusted. That is cosmetic but I worry about the motor and if damage occurred to it that I cant see. If he was asking less I may have gone for it but I am in no rush so I can afford to be picky. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------

